# useful web "calendar"



## mpacker99 (Feb 13, 2005)

I'd like to see something online like a calendar that shows what's being record (and specify which record it's recording on) and which shows aren't going to be record.

I know there are people are concerned about someone finding out what they are recording (but for those of us that don't care who knows what i'm recording).. they can always make it off by default...


----------



## TheDarkerSide (Mar 2, 2006)

I like the idea of a Calendar layout....easy on the brain!


----------



## mpacker99 (Feb 13, 2005)

my biggest problem is i don't realize there are conflicts on the remote tivo and i could have taped it on my main tivo had i been able to see it on the new calendar feature


----------

